# help with wpa_supplicant

## carpenterguy

I am getting this error,

```

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 --verbose start

* Bringing up interface wlan0

*   Loaded modules: apipa arping bonding tuntap ccwgroup macchanger macnet wpa_supplicant ssidnet ifconfig system dhcpcd ip6to4

*   Configuring wlan0 for MAC address 00:1d:7e:99:99:f5...                               [ ok ]

*   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0...

*   Detaching to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'...

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

Could not set interface 'wlan0' UP

ctrl_iface exists and seems to be in use - cannot override it

Delete '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlan0' manually if it is not used anymore

Failed to initialize control interface '/var/run/wpa_supplicant'.

You may have another wpa_supplicant process already running or the file was

left by an unclean termination of wpa_supplicant in which case you will need

to manually remove this file before starting wpa_supplicant again.

*     start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'                      [ !! ]

* ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

```

I have a,

```

01:06.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

```

I have followed the steps to compile it in the kernel and and installed firmware.

The results of cat /proc/net/wireless 

```

Inter-| sta-|   Quality        |   Discarded packets               | Missed | WE

 face | tus | link level noise |  nwid  crypt   frag  retry   misc | beacon | 22

 wlan0: 0000    0     0     0        0      0      0      0      0        0

 cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="auto"

```

Not sure what info is needed, any help is appreciated.

----------

## strubbldesign

have a look at my topic

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-805158.html

 *Quote:*   

> ctrl_iface exists and seems to be in use - cannot override it 

  it is already running stop the daemon before starting a new instance...

 *Quote:*   

> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory 

  have you installed the driver? (i had to install for my intel card iwl4965-ucode) The firmware is in the kernel but ther driver should be on the system

----------

## d2_racing

And if you still need help, just post here and we will look at it  :Razz: 

Good luck.

----------

## strubbldesign

and please use quotes and codes (the buttons on the top) wehn edditing or creating a post

----------

## carpenterguy

The problem seems to be with 

ifconfig wlan0 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

I am not sure how to correct this, 1 forum post says they have found the firmware and fixed their issue. Does not say how. 

strubbldesign asks,

 *Quote:*   

> have you installed the driver? (i had to install for my intel card iwl4965-ucode) The firmware is in the kernel but ther driver should be on the system

 

At least I now know what to search for, 

thanks, again

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this :

```

# emerge -av iwl4965-ucode

```

----------

## strubbldesign

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Can you post this :
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge -av iwl4965-ucode
> ...

 

dont emerge that!!!!!

you can give this  a try...

it should be something linke  *Quote:*   

> *  net-wireless/broadcom-sta [ Masked ]
> 
>       Latest version available: 5.10.91.9.3-r2
> 
>       Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]
> ...

 

or you go to the hardwarehomepage and download the tar.gz and compile it....

----------

## d2_racing

Sorry man, you have a broadcom, I'm not used to see wlan0 for broadcom.

I see sometimes eth1 nowdays and sometimes wlan0.

I'm not sure if the problem is from the broadcom driver or if udev create some crazy device once in a while.

----------

## d2_racing

Also, make sure that your remove the b43 driver inside the kernel and also the ssb module too.

----------

